# Choices, choices (large picture)



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

sized litter by Noweia, on Flickr

These are the females from my Siamese litter. Now I have to decide who is for keeping and who is for going! 

Mum is staying, as is the little mousie that has all her points already! (just above mum's nose) That leaves 3 presumably bluepoint siams and 3 presumably seal point siams.

I did put Sharpie marks on their tails 4 days ago, of course they're all gone now... :roll:

Anyone any tips for how they choose which ones they keep and which they sell on?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I'd keep them all :mrgreen:

They are absolutely gorgeous !!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

The siamese just above the mom you should give to me!!

They look amazing!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that you should keep the one right in front of mum, though her tailset is . . . not so good.
I would choose another one with a good tail set to keep. Hard to tell from the photos, but you'll probably be able to pick one out. 

The one in the top left, and bottom right -seem- to have good tails, but I really can't tell since they're all in varrying positions! 

Is the one in front of mom a buck? If so I'd breed back to mum. What buck sired this litter?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Buck was Studley, my seal point siamese. He's getting old and a bit grotty now, needed a replacement for him hence the litter! They are all girls in the photo, the boys have already been taken out


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Seven girls in one litter! Why can I never be so lucky! :lol: 
ALLL of my litters are male dominated. :x 
Every single one. . .


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Well originally there were 13! 6 boys and 7 girls. Then reduced the boys to 3.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

What do you mean by tail set ? 
And what do you assume being good tails?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Rasputin you should try natural daylight or florescent lighting. Tradition light-bulb lighting causes males. Seems hokey but it really does work.

Kallan, exquisite mice...they are wonderful! I like the one that is nestled with mom...overall color seems a bit dark but so do the points.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I like the one that is nestled with mom...overall color seems a bit dark but so do the points.


She doesn't have points yet  The only who has them is the one above mum! But they are only around 6 weeks old so there is time yet!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

OIC, must be shadowing in the box, she did look darker towards her rump, to me.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Soleya said:


> What do you mean by tail set ?
> And what do you assume being good tails?


Tail set means how the tail is attached to the body. A good tail set tapers up to the body, and there is no seam. A very poor tail set, looks as though the tail was 'stuck on' as an after thought, and there is no smooth transition between the mouse's rump and it's tail.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd keep them all! Pretty mice


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> Soleya said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean by tail set ?
> ...


Thank you for your anwer I understand now..


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

What a bunch of gorgeous gals you have! I no longer feel so bad about the network at work going down today now. I've gotten to catch up with the rest of the world's mousie endeavors!!!!!

Beautiful!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful mice! I like the one in the upper left corner.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I would say don't keep any of them, just box em all up and send them to me... they're beautiful.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Soleya said:


> I'd keep them all :mrgreen:
> 
> They are absolutely gorgeous !!


I'd have to agree :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

they are all stunning


----------

